# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm đi chơi tết ta 2015 - Dia diem di choi tet ta 2015

## hangnt

*Dịp Tết đến Xuân về với ngày nghỉ dài là cơ hội để bạn và gia đình chọn các điểm du lịch sau 1 năm học tập và lao động vất vả. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý để bạn và gia đình có thể lựa chọn trong dịp Tết sắp tới.*

*1. Hà Giang*

Nằm ở Cực Bắc của Tổ Quốc, Hà Giang là nơi có phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp cuốn hút rất nhiều khách du lịch. Đến đây du khách sẽ được tham quan những cảnh đẹp hoang sơ, với núi đá trải dài hai bên đường đi, không khí trong lành và thoáng đãng như tuyến đường Bắc Quản Bạ - Yên Minh – Đồng Văn – Mèo Vạc. Các cảnh đẹp sẽ đi qua theo thứ tự là Núi Đôi (Quản Bạ) - Đồi Thông và Ruộng Bậc Thang ở Yên Minh - Cực Bắc Lũng Cú - Chợ phiên Đồng Văn - Đèo Mã Pì Lèng. Khi tới Hà Giang bạn sẽ được đến thăm cột cờ Lũng Cú.


Nếu đi bằng xe máy thì nên chú ý chọn xe tốt, được bảo dưỡng cẩn thận và nên đưa theo các dụng cụ cần thiết để sửa những lỗi trên đường đi. Nếu đi vào trời mưa hoặc sương mù nên cẩn thận. Một số người đã từng đi Hà Giang đưa ra lời khuyên có thể đi ô tô tự lái thì tiện hơn xe khách, vì các điểm du lịch nằm rải rác ở nhiều tuyến đường khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, cần lưu ý chọn lái xe có kinh nghiệm, kiểm tra xăng đầy đủ vì đường núi nên để tìm được trạm xăng không phải dễ dàng.

Một vài chỗ ở gợi ý: Mèo Vạc có KS Hoa Cương, Đồng Văn có Hoàng Ngọc, Cao Nguyên Đá, TP Hà Giang có Khách sạn Huy Hoàn.

Phương tiện đi lại: Nếu đăng ký tour với các công ty du lịch thì sẽ có xe đưa đón
Nếu tự tổ chức đi thì bạn có thể chọn xe khách khởi hành từ Bến xe Mỹ Đình vào lúc sáng (6, 7, 9, 11h), chiều (1h, 2h), tối (8h30, 9h) với mức giá giường năm khoảng gần 180.000 đồng/người, nếu ghế ngồi khoảng 140.000 đồng/người.
Nếu chọn ô tô có lái xe kèm theo thì nên thuê xe từ 16 – 24 chỗ.

*2. Biển Ninh Chữ (Ninh Thuận)*

Ninh Chữ trải dài khoảng 10km, thuộc thôn Bình Sơn, xã Văn Hải, tỉnh Ninh Thuận. Nơi đây có biển xanh, bãi cát trắng. Đến đây, các bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm khi tham quan vịnh Vĩnh Hy. Đặc biệt không thể bỏ qua làng gốm bàu Trúc, suối Lồ Ô…Thưởng thức đặc sản Phan Rang ngoài nho, táo, tỏi, hành tím còn có con dông, mực một nắng ... các loại trái cây như sầu riêng, chôm chôm, mít... các loại trái cây này trồng ở khu vực Lâm Sơn - Sông Pha. 


Còn về nhà hàng, nếu chọn phong cách miệt vườn có Song Yến, Chốn Quê, Hoa Phượng vừa ẩm thực vừa câu cá thư giãn. Còn các quán trong thành phố có các nhà hàng Hoa Thiên Lý, Hương Đồng, Bồ Câu quán, Đông Dương .v.v. Ngoài ra còn có cơm gà Khánh Kỳ, Hải Nam...

Phương tiện đi: Nếu đi từ Hà Nội có thể bay vào sân bay Cam Ranh sau đó đi ô tô đến Ninh Chữ hoặc đi tàu vào ga Tháp Chàm sau đó đi taxi hoặc ô tô đến resort của bạn.

Nếu đi từ TP.HCM có thể đi ô tô Đường Lê Hồng Phong Quận 5 có các hang xe: Tuấn Tú, Liên Thành, Hoàng Anh.  
Ngã 4 Lê Hồng Phong , Trần Phú có hãng Quốc Trung. Các hãng xe này xuất phát từ 17h00 là chuyến đầu tiên. Với mức giá vé từ 80.000 đồng – 100.000 đồng.

*3. Phú Yên*

Phú Yên nằm ở duyên hải Nam Trung Bộ, cách Hà Nội 1.160km, cách TP.HCM 561 km. Đây là nơi có biển và nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp. Ngoài biển, ở đây có khu sinh thái Sao Việt, Bãi Tràm, Mũi Điện, Vịnh Vũng Rô, Đá Bàn, suối nướng nóng, lạnh, Đập Đồng Cam, Nhất Tự Sơn, Vịnh Xuân Đài, Đồi Thơm… Đặc biệt, khi đến Phú Yên không quên thăm gành Đá Đĩa và đầm Ô Loan, tham quan Vũng Rô, Núi Đá bia, ngọn hải đăng mũi Đại Lãnh. 


Các khách sạn cho bạn có thể lựa chọn là Kaya (238 Hùng Vương) 4 sao, khách sạn Hương Sen, KS Ái Cúc, KS Công đoàn sát biển... và rất nhiều nhà khách, nhà trọ giá bình dân Ngoài ra, ở Tuy Hòa còn có khách sạn 5 sao Cendeluxe. Bạn có thể chọn nhà hàng tại khu sinh thái Thuận Thảo, nhà hàng Gió Chiều, Hoàng Gia…

Ở Phú Yên có rất nhiều đặc sản biển, bạn có thể đến cảng cá Phường 6 (TP Tùy Hòa) để thưởng thức hải sản. Ngoài ra, còn có các đặc sản như bánh canh Tuy Hòa, sò huyết Ô Loan, gà nướng Sông Cầu..... Phương tiện đi lại ở Phú Yên là có  Taxi ( Mai Linh, Thuận Thảo, Ái Cúc...), xe máy và xe bus (Anh Tuấn, Cúc Tư). Để chủ động bạn có thể thuê xe máy để đi tham quan.

Phương tiện đi lại: Để tới Phú Yên bạn có thể bay từ Hà Nội – Phú Yên hoặc TP.HCM – Phú Yên

Với du khách đi từ TP.HCM còn có thêm lựa chọn là ô tô, còn du khách ở Hà Nội cũng có thể đi bằng ô tô nhưng không tiện bằng đi máy bay.

Ngoài ra, du khách có thể chọn đi bằng tàu hỏa từ Hà Nội – Phú Yên hoặc TP.HCM – Phú Yên.

*4. Duyên hải Bắc Trung Bộ*

Khu vực này cũng là nơi có nhiều đặc sản như: cháo lươn Vinh, cu đơ (Hà Tĩnh), các món ăn như cơm hến (Huế), bánh canh, bánh bèo và rất nhiều loại bánh khác.

Ngoài ra, ở đây nếu đi vào mùa hè, bạn sẽ được tắm các biển Sầm Sơn, Cửa Lò, Thiên Cầm, Cửa Tùng, Nhật Lệ, Thuận An, Cảnh Dương và một số bãi biển của các tỉnh Nam Trung Bộ. Một số khu vực đã có thương hiệu như Phong Nha- Kẻ Bàng, Vườn quốc gia Bạch Mã, Lăng Cô.

Phương tiện đi lại: Có thể đi bằng máy bay tới Vinh (Nghệ An) rồi tiếp tục thuê xe đi dọc các tỉnh Bắc Trung Bộ. Hoặc đi máy bay tới Huế, Quảng Nam, Quảng Bình.

Hoặc bạn có thể chọn đi tàu, dừng ở ga Thanh Hóa để bắt đầu hành trình các tỉnh hoặc chọn phương tiện di chuyển là tàu sau khi hoàn thành tham quan ở mỗi tỉnh.

Ngoài ra, với các du khách từ Hà Nội có thể chọn đi bằng ô tô. Để về các tỉnh Bắc Trung Bộ, bạn đến bến xe Nước Ngầm (Hà Nội) để mua vé và chọn điểm đến trong hành trình của bạn.

*5. Phú Quốc*

Biển Phú Quốc còn gọi là Đảo Ngọc, thuộc huyện Đảo Phú Quốc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Tới đây du khách được chìm đắm với những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp như bãi Dài, cát trắng lấp lánh tại bãi Sao, hòa mình vào không khí trong lành. Thích khám phá tự nhiên có thể đi lặn xuống biển, ngắm san hô. Vào rừng nguyên sinh khám phá suối Tranh, đi thăm trại nuôi chó xoáy lưng. Về thị trấn Dương Đông thăm Dinh Cậu… 


Để khám phá toàn bộ đảo thì nên chọn xe máy với giá 120.000 đồng -150.000 đồng/ngày ( khu vực đường Trần Hưng Đạo – Thị trấn Dương Đông nhiều chỗ thuê). Hoặc thuê ô tô với loại xe jeep giá khoảng 400.000 đồng/ngày. Ở đây cũng có dịch vụ cho thuê ô tô tự lái giá khoảng 600.00 đồng/ngày, xe từ 7-8 chỗ (nhưng nhớ trước khi khởi hành mang theo các loại giấy tờ như bằng lái xe, chứng minh thư nhân dân…).

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đi câu cá ban ngày, câu mực ban đêm lênh đênh trên thuyền. Ẩm thực ở đây chủ yếu là món ăn làm từ hải sản như gỏi cá trích hoặc bánh canh hải sản ở gần Blue Galoon, cá măng, nước mắm Phú Quốc nức tiếng gần xa ngon miễn chê, rượu vang sim được chế biến từ trái sim chín, hồ tiêu Phú Quốc. Đi du lịch bụi cần cẩn trọng với những bụi cây trên đá, bởi trong đó có thể có những tổ ong nếu không cẩn thận trẻ em hoặc người lớn đều dễ bị ong đốt.

Phương tiện đi lại: Khởi hành từ TP.HCM có thể đi xe ô tô hoặc chọn máy bay đến Rạch Giá rồi đi tàu ra Phú Quốc. Đi từ Hà Nội thì chọn chặng bay Hà Nội – Phú Quốc.

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Đúng đó bạn, đi Phú Quốc mùa này rất đẹp, đúng thời điểm du lịch lý tưởng nhất tại Phú Quốc là cuối tháng 10 đến tháng 3 năm sau. Mùa này Phú Quốc rất đông khách, giá phòng khách sạn ở Phú Quốc thường tăng phi mã, việc tìm được một khách sạn như ý mà giá tương đối cũng không đơn giản, bên cạnh đó là sự chen lấn ở các bãi tắm, ăn uống ở Phú Quốc thời điểm này cũng với giá đắt đỏ nhưng chất lượng thì không ra gì. Mùa này chỉ thích hợp cho những ai nhiều tiền đến đây nghỉ dưỡng ở những khu resort cao cấp, còn với dân du lịch bụi thì theo mình là không nên.

----------


## hangnt

*Gần Tết, hãy ghé các làng hoa nổi tiếng ở Hà Nội và vùng lân cận như Nghi Tàm, Tây Tựu, Mê Linh, Liên Mạc, Xuân Quan để ngắm nhiều loài hoa đẹp và chụp ảnh.* 

Cứ mỗi nǎm, khi gần đến Tết Âm lịch, các ngả đường Hà Nội lại tấp nập những gánh hoa, xe hoa đua sắc. Hoa tươi từ các làng hoa ở Hà Nội và vùng ven như Nghi Tàm, Tây Tựu, Mê Linh, Liên Mạc, Xuân Quan luôn tấp nập mỗi dịp Tết đến, Xuân về. 

*1. Làng hoa Tây Tựu*



Làng hoa Tây Tựu có rất nhiều loại cúc.
Làng hoa Tây Tựu thuộc quận Bắc Từ Liêm, cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội gần 20 km, có nghề trồng hoa lâu đời. Cứ đầu tháng 10 Âm lịch hàng năm, người dân xã Tây Tựu lại tất bật chuẩn bị cho một mùa hoa Tết. Nhiều nhất ở đây là hoa cúc. Đến đây bạn sẽ ngợp bởi những cánh đồng hoa cúc trải dài vàng rực rỡ, xen lẫn cúc chi và hoa hồng, hoa đồng tiền. Ngoài hoa cúc, vào ngày giáp Tết, những đồng hoa violet tím, hoa lay ơn, hoa thược dược khoe sắc trong tiết trời xuân sẽ khiến không khí Tết càng gần, càng rõ. 



Ngay làng hoa Tây Tựu có chợ hoa.



> _Chỉ dẫn đường đi_: Đi thẳng hướng đường Hồ Tùng Mậu (đường nối tiếp của Cầu Giấy - Xuân Thủy) rồi đến đường 32, tới ngã tư Trạm Trôi nơi có Cao Đẳng Công nghiệp thì bạn rẽ phải, đi chừng 2 km là đến. Bạn sẽ thấy hai bên đường là những cánh đồng hoa trải rộng khắp. Làng Tây Tựu nằm ngay bên chợ hoa Tây Tựu, tiếp giáp mặt đường.


*2. Làng hoa Liên Mạc*



Tại làng hoa Liên Mạc có trồng cả bưởi rất ngon.
Liên Mạc là một làng cách trung tâm Hà Nội chừng 12 km, hướng cầu Thăng Long, nằm ven sông Hồng mang phong cách đặc trưng Đồng bằng Bắc Bộ. Một ngôi làng thanh bình, nguồn sống chủ yếu dựa vào nông nghiệp. Trong thời gian gần đây, một nghề mới được dân làng phát triển mạnh đó là trồng hoa. Nằm sát với làng hoa Tây Tựu nên người dân xã Tây Tựu thuê thêm ruộng của Liên Mạc để chuyên canh hoa. Do vậy đây cũng là một vựa hoa không kém gì Tây Tựu, không chỉ thế, làng còn trồng nhiều bưởi Diễn. Tại làng còn có những vườn ươm cây cảnh lớn như hoa ban, dừa mỹ…



Đường đến Liên Mạc rất dễ tìm.



> _Chỉ dẫn đường đi_: Từ trung tâm thủ đô, đi theo đường Âu Cơ đến chân cầu Thăng Long, đi tiếp theo triền đê qua đình Vẽ, rồi đình Chèm, bạn sẽ gặp cầu bắc qua kè đập, đi qua cầu chừng 2 km theo triền đê bạn sẽ thấy cổng làng Liên Mạc ngay bên trái đường phía dưới đê.


*3. Làng hoa Mê Linh*



Làng hoa Mê Linh mới phát triển độ 10 năm trở lại đây.
Không lâu đời như làng hoa Nhật Tân, song làng hoa Mê Linh được nhiều người biết đến bởi đây là nơi cung cấp hoa chủ yếu cho Hà Nội và một số tỉnh phía Bắc vào các dịp lễ. Nghề trồng hoa bén duyên trên đất này đã hơn 10 năm nay. Đất ở đây thích hợp nhất để trồng hồng. Vào những đêm thời tiết sương giá, vườn hoa Mê Linh tuyệt đẹp dưới ánh sáng của hàng trăm ngọn đèn được thắp chạy khắp cánh đồng, tạo nên một khung cảnh đặc biệt. Những bóng đèn có tác dụng ủ ấm cho nụ hồng. Hoa sẽ được mang bán đúng dịp Tết. 



Đi xe buýt đến làng hoa Mê Linh khá tiện.



> _Chỉ dẫn đường đi_: Làng hoa nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 30 km, gần sân bay Nội Bài. Bạn có thể chạy xe máy hoặc đi xe buýt số 7. Từ trung tâm thủ đô bạn đi theo qua cầu Thăng Long đi đến cầu vượt vào khu công nghiệp Thăng Long, rẽ vào đường vào khu công nghiệp nhưng không vào bên trong khu mà đi tiếp chừng 5km sẽ đến làng hoa Mê Linh. Bạn cũng sẽ thấy ngay những ruộng hoa bạt ngàn hai bên đường.


*4. Làng hoa Nhật Tân*



Ở Hà Nội, hầu như không ai không biết làng hoa Nhật Tân.
Làng Nhật Tân có kỹ thuật trồng hoa đào đạt đến trình độ điêu luyện, không đâu có thể làm được. Ngoài hoa đào, người dân ở đây còn trồng nhiều loại hoa khác nên không gian ở nơi đây tràn ngập màu xanh non mướt mát của hoa cỏ. Đặc biệt tới gần Tết, Nhật Tân tràn ngập màu đỏ hồng tươi tắn của hoa đào tạo nên một cảnh sắc mang đậm không khí Xuân về. Bên cạnh hai loài hoa của mùa xuân, làng còn trồng nhiều thửa hoa cúc, hoa bướm, hoa bách nhật, phục vụ nhu cầu chụp ảnh đám cưới của giới trẻ và hoa tươi hàng ngày ngoài thị trường.



Đào là loại hoa đặc trưng nhất ở Nhật Tân.



> _Chỉ dẫn đường đi_: Đến tham quan làng hoa Nhật Tân, du khách có rất nhiều cách. Cách thứ nhất phổ biến nhất là đi dọc theo bờ đê Nghi Tàm đến chợ hoa Quảng An rẽ vào rồi đi qua nghĩa trang làng là đến. Cách thứ 2 đi qua Ủy ban nhân dân phường Nhật Tân rẽ vòng lại sẽ thấy tấm biển đá đề tên Làng hoa Nhật Tân.


*5. Làng hoa Xuân Quan*



Xuân Quan ở Hưng Yên nhưng đường đi khá thuận tiện và dễ tìm.
Hiện xã Xuân Quan Văn Giang - Hưng Yên có tổng diện tích đất canh tác gần 200 ha nằm toàn bộ phía ngoài đê. Tại xã có trên 200 hộ nông dân tham gia sản xuất hoa, cây cảnh các loại với tổng diện tích gần 90 ha. Các loại hoa, cây cảnh được trồng chủ yếu gồm: hoa truyền thống (hoa hồng, hoa cúc, đồng tiền, thược dược…), hoa chất lượng cao (hoa ly, lan hồ điệp, lan vũ nữ, phong lan, địa lan…), hoa giỏ treo (hoa pháo, dạ yến thảo, ngọc thảo, cẩm chướng lùn, hoa cát tường…), cây trải thảm, cây công trình (đào tiên, lộc vừng…).




> _Chỉ dẫn đường đi_: Bạn có thể đi qua cầu Chương Dương, Vĩnh Tuy hoặc Thanh Trì rồi men theo triền để để đến làng gốm Bát Tràng, nhưng không rẽ vào làng gốm Bát tràng mà đi tiếp qua cầu Bắc Hưng Hải. Qua cầu chừng 2 km, bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều biển báo. Làng hoa nằm ngoài đê sông Hồng, dễ dàng nhận ra bởi những mái che nilon ngay đầu làng.

----------


## hangnt

*Từ rằm tháng chạp, khi những vườn hoa miền Tây bắt đầu vào mùa hoa Tết thì cũng là lúc du khách khắp nơi đổ về những làng hoa nổi tiếng như Tân Quy Đông, Cái Mơn, Thới Nhựt… để ngắm hoa.*

Thời tiết chuyển ấm áp, ánh nắng mặt trời chan hòa mùa xuân là thời điểm thích hợp nhất để ghé thăm vườn hoa. Nếu muốn làm 1 tour du lịch ngắm hoa miền Tây những ngày giáp Tết, bạn có thể tham khảo 5 làng hoa, cây kiểng sau.

*1. Làng hoa Tân Quy Đông, Sa Đéc*

Nói đến hoa, cây kiểng, không thể không nhắc đến làng hoa Sa Đéc trăm năm. Mùa Tết, làng hoa Tân Quy Đông trồng nhiều nhất là cúc: cúc mâm xôi, đại đóa, đồng tiền, vạn thọ… Bên cạnh đó là bát ngát thược dược, vạn thọ, hoa dâm bụt, mãn đình hồng, ớt kiểng…, ngoài ra còn có hàng trăm thực vật quý hiếm miền Nam. Vì vậy nơi đây mỗi mùa giáp Tết đều tấp nập du khách tham quan, vừa ngắm hoa vừa chụp ảnh.


Ngoài cúc và vạn thọ, Tân Quy Đông còn nổi tiếng với hoa hồng. Nơi đây có hơn 50 giống hồng với màu sắc lạ như hồng Grada tím sen, hồng Cleopatre, hồng Korokit màu gạch tôm nhạt, hồng Masseille màu trắng, hồng Elizabet phơn phớt hồng, hồng Confidence màu vàng hột gà…

*2. Làng mai Phước Định, Vĩnh Long*

Làng mai Phước Định, Vĩnh Long cách trung tâm thành phố Vĩnh Long khoảng 3 km là địa chỉ cung cấp mai vàng có tiếng trong cả nước. Đây là một trong những nơi mà người yêu thích mai vàng Sài Gòn thường lui tới để ngắm nhìn những cây mai kiểng được tạo dáng rất đẹp.


Mai ở Phước Định thường là mai vàng nguyên thủy, lại được chăm sóc tốt nên có tuổi thọ cao, giá trị lớn. Vào những tháng sắp Tết, làng mai Phước Định là nơi các nhà sưu tầm mai tìm đến để chuẩn bị cho Tết. Vậy nên, đến Phước Định dịp này, bạn sẽ được hòa vào không khí tấp nập của những vườn mai vào xuân.

*3. Làng hoa Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang*

Những ngày này, đi ven Quốc lộ 50 qua địa phận xã Đạo Thạnh, Mỹ Phong, Tân Mỹ Chánh (Mỹ Tho), bạn hẳn sẽ ngỡ ngàng trước khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp của những vườn hoa đang độ vào xuân.

Trên vuông đất hai bên đường đều được phủ kín một màu xanh bạt ngàn, thẳng tấp của từng loại hoa khác nhau. Có cả quen như vạn thọ, cúc mâm xôi, mồng gà, dừa cạn, hay lạ như, dạ yên thảo, thu hải đường, cát tường…


Với vị trí gần Sài Gòn nhất trong số các làng hoa nổi tiếng miền Tây (cách khoảng 70km), Mỹ Tho là nơi nhiều du khách tìm đến ngắm hoa và chụp ảnh mùa giáp Tết. Đến đây, bạn chắc chắn sẽ cảm thấy chộn rộn Tết khi trông thấy những người chăm sóc hoa, vận chuyển hoa đi bán.

*4. Làng cây kiểng Cái Mơn, Bến Tre*

Những ngày cận tết, không khí tại làng hoa Chợ Lách - Cái Mơn (Bến Tre), nơi được mệnh danh là “Vương quốc hoa kiểng - cây ăn trái” của cả nước nhộn nhịp bất kể ngày đêm. Những người thợ vườn đang ra sức chăm chút cho những luống hoa đón Tết. Các nhà ghe cũng bận rộn với những chuyến hàng hoa xuôi ngược xa gần nối tiếp.


Làng hoa kiểng Cái Mơn có hàng ngàn hộ trồng các loại hoa như vạn thọ, hoa giấy, cúc đại đóa, cúc mâm xôi, thược dược, cẩm chướng, hồng… Bên cạnh đó là hàng trăm loại kiểng thú, kiểng hoa, kiểng lá, kiểng trái cây được trau chuốt bởi đôi tay tài hoa của các nghệ nhân.

Không chỉ có hoa, Cái Mơn còn được biết đến là một trong những vựa cây ăn trái lớn nhất miền Tây, với rất nhiều loại trái thơn ngọt: chôm chôm, xoài, cam, măng cụt, sầu riêng, bưởi da xanh…

*5. Làng hoa Thới Nhựt, Cần Thơ*

Tuy không nổi tiếng bằng Tân Quy Đông hay Cái Mơn, làng hoa Thới Nhựt (hay Bà Bộ) cũng là một điểm ngắm hoa thú vị nếu bạn có dịp về Cần Thơ mùa giáp Tết. Làng hoa đã có hơn 100 năm tuổi, trước đây chủ yếu trồng các loại hoa và cây cảnh quen thuộc miền Tây như mai, cúc, thược dược, hướng dương…


Những năm gần đây, Thới Nhựt có thêm nhiều giống hoa khá độc đáo như cúc Indonesia, vạn thọ Pháp, xương rồng Thái… Hiện nay làng nghề có diện tích trên 40ha với gần 200 hộ trồng hoa, kiểng, hàng năm cung cấp cho thị trường trên 350.000 giỏ hoa các loại.

----------


## hangnt

*Tết này đi đâu là một câu hỏi quen thuộc dành cho mọi gia đình mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhất là với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ và người cao tuổi thì việc lựa chọn một địa điểm thích hợp càng trở nên khó khăn hơn bao giờ hết. Với tinh thần Tết là dịp để cả đại gia đình sum họp thì một kỳ nghỉ lễ đáp ứng đầy đủ những tiêu chí phù hợp cho mọi thành viên là ưu tiên hàng đầu của các gia đình.*

Ngoài vấn đề về chi phí, giá thành đắt đỏ, nhiều gia đình lại gặp khó khăn khi có thành viên là trẻ nhỏ hoặc người già, không thể di chuyển được một quãng đường xa. Như trường hợp gia đình ông bà Khang (Đội Cấn), nhà chỉ có độc nhất 1 cậu con trai đã lập gia đình. Dịp Tết nguyên đán này, gia đình con trai muốn đưa ông bà đi du lịch cùng vợ chồng con cái để có những trải nghiệm mới mẻ, nhưng ông bà đã có tuổi nên rất ngại đi lại.

Trước những nhu cầu này, nhiều khu vui chơi hiện đại đã ra đời ngay giữa lòng các thành phố lớn, thích hợp với nhu cầu của mọi gia đình. Không cần tốn một khoản tiền lớn hay phải đi xa, các gia đình vẫn có thể cùng nhau tận hưởng một kỳ nghỉ lễ hấp dẫn khi đến với những khu vui chơi giải trí phức hợp hiện đại của Vinpearl Land với Vinpearl Land Royal City, Vinpearl Land Times City tại Hà Nội hay Vinpearl Land Hạ Long tại thành phố biển xinh đẹp, được coi là những lựa chọn ưu tiên của hầu hết các gia đình.


Thuộc tổ hợp Vinpearl Land Royal City, Vinpearlland Water Park được thiết kế theo chủ đề “rừng rậm nhiệt đới” với làn nước ấm quanh năm từ 28 tới 31 độ C, sẽ không còn gì cản trở các gia đình hay nhóm bạn thỏa sức vui chơi tại đây, dù trong tiết trời lạnh của ngày Tết. Ở đây, các cha mẹ có thể ngắm nhìn trẻ nhỏ vui đùa thích thú tại khu vui chơi gia đình, nơi có bể tạo sóng, nhà gấu lớn, bãi tắm trẻ em…, hay thấy chính mình đang tận hưởng niềm vui tại khu vui chơi cảm giác mạnh với đường trượt siêu lòng chảo, đường trượt siêu tốc, đường trượt sóng thần…và các bạn trẻ chắc hẳn còn đam mê khu cảm giác mạnh hơn hết.



Vinpearlland Water Park – điểm “sum họp” quanh năm của các nhóm bạn cùng các gia đình.
Khu Vinpearlland Games đa sắc màu với diện tích 6,000 m², 300 trò chơi được chia thành nhiều phần khu từ vườn cổ tích tới siêu thị games. Ngay từ cửa vào các bé đã háo hức ùa tới thế giới sắc màu này còn cha mẹ thì thích thú nhìn ngắm, lưu lại khoảnh khắc đẹp qua những tấm hình rồi hướng dẫn và cùng chơi với các bé.



Vinpearlland Games – nơi cha mẹ cùng bé vui chơi.
Cạnh đó là sân trượt băng “thật” theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế đầu tiên tại Việt Nam, Vinpearlland Ice Rink:



Vinpearlland Ice Rink - không chỉ là điểm đến dành cho các bạn trẻ cùng thể hiện cá tính…mà còn là nơi cha mẹ có thể dành thời gian hướng dẫn các bé chập chững những bước đi đầu tiên trên sân băng
Với Vinpearl Land Times City, bạn sẽ không thể bỏ lỡ Vinpearlland Aquarium, nơi chứa đựng hàng chục ngàn sinh vật biển quý hiếm, lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam, một địa điểm thích hợp, lí tưởng để cả gia đình cùng tham quan khám phá.



Các bé thích thú cùng cha mẹ tìm hiểu về thế giới đại dương ly kì.
Đặc biệt, nếu như các bậc phụ huynh vẫn còn băn khoăn không biết sẽ dành tặng món quà hấp dẫn lý thú gì cho con trẻ trong dịp Tết này thì đến Vinpearl Land Times City, Thiên đường vui chơi giáo dục VinKE đầy hấp dẫn chính là sự lựa chọn ý nghĩa. Đây là mô hình “Ba trong Một”, sự kết hợp giữa Vui chơi giáo dục - Vui chơi giải trí, vận động thể chất - Bồi dưỡng kiến thức, phát triển tâm hồn.



VinKE – Sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các bé.
Có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho một chuyến đi ngắn du xuân, nhưng Tết là dịp đoàn tụ sum vầy, sẻ chia yêu thương và ấm áp bên gia đình. Điều quan trọng không phải là bạn đi đâu, mà là đi với ai và trải nghiệm điều gì. Hãy đến với Vinpearl Land để có một mùa lễ tết chan hòa yêu thương.





> Với mong muốn mang tới món quà tinh thần cho các gia đình trong mùa đoàn viên, Vinpearl Land triển khai chương trình ưu đãi “Tân xuân sum vầy” vô cùng hấp dẫn vào đúng dịp Tết Nguyên Đán, bao gồm:
> 
> - Ưu đãi 30% khi mua vé 2 khu vui chơi giải trí (VCGT): Mỗi khách hàng mua vé vào cửa từ 2 khu VCGT trở lên sẽ nhận được ưu đãi giảm 30% trên tổng giá vé. (Chương trình kéo dài từ nay tới hết 31/5/2015, tại tất cả các khu VCGT của Vinpearl Land)
> 
> - Ưu đãi đặc biệt tại Vinpearlland Water Park – VMM Royal City: Chỉ 55,000 VNĐ/1 vé trẻ em (80 – 140 cm) và 90,000 VNĐ/1 vé người lớn (≥ 140 cm), miễn phí trẻ em cao dưới 80 cm. (Chương trình kéo dài từ nay tới hết 31/3/2015)
> 
> - Ưu đãi tại Vinpearlland Ice Rink – VMM Times City & Vincom Center Hạ Long: Với mức giá không đổi, giờ đây Khách hàng có thể vui chơi thỏa thích mà không bị giới hạn thời gian và không mất phí thuê giầy. (Chương trình kéo dài từ nay tới hết 31/5/2015)
> 
> Ngoài ra, Vinpearl Land giới thiệu gói thể hội viên mùa đông tại Vinpearlland Water Park – VMM Royal City, với mức ưu đãi hấp dẫn chưa từng thấy: 2,000,000 VNĐ/thẻ 3 tháng (sử dụng trong thời gian từ 1/2/2015 – 25/4/2015) & Giảm giá 5% tổng giá trị hóa đơn cho 2 thẻ trở lên.
> ...

----------


## hangnt

*Danh sách đầy đủ về thời lượng cũng như địa điểm bắn pháo hoa trên toàn quốc dịp Tết Ất Mùi dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn chủ động sắp xếp thời gian để có thể thưởng thức được những màn bắn pháo hoa lung linh tuyệt đẹp.*

*Hà Nội*

Đêm giao thừa Tết Nguyên đán Ất Mùi, ngoài 30 điểm bắn pháo hoa truyền thống bao gồm 5 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao ở hồ Hoàn Kiếm, công viên Thống Nhất, vườn hoa Lạc Long Quân, hồ Văn Quán, sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình và 25 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp sẽ tương ứng với 25 quận, huyện, thị xã, Hà Nội còn tổ chức bắn pháo hoa nghệ thuật tầm cao tại khu vực bãi giữa sông Hồng. 


Người dân có thể đứng tại cầu Nhật Tân, cầu Thăng Long… để chiêm ngưỡng những màn bắn pháo hoa vô cùng rực rỡ ở địa điểm này.
Số lượng bắn pháo hoa tầm cao tại Hà Nội là 3.100 quả, mỗi trận địa 500 quả, riêng sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình 600 quả; pháo hoa tầm thấp có 2.250 giàn, mỗi điểm bắn 90 giàn. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa là 15 phút, thời điểm bắt đầu bắn từ 0 giờ đến 0 giờ 15 phút đêm giao thừa.

*Hải Dương*

UBND tỉnh Hải Dương vừa nhất trí về địa điểm tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tại tỉnh, theo đó, tỉnh Hải Dương sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tại 3 địa điểm: thành phố Hải Dương, thị xã Chí Linh và công ty Xi măng Vicem Hoàng Thạch. 


Tại thành phố Hải Dương sẽ tổ chức 2 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp ở khu vực công viên hồ Bạch Đằng và quảng trường 30 tháng 10. Tại thị xã Chí Linh sẽ tổ chức 1 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp ở khu vực hồ Mật Sơn, phường Sao Đỏ. Tại công ty Xi măng Vicem Hoàng Thạch (trên địa bàn huyện Kinh Môn), tỉnh Hải Dương sẽ tổ chức 1 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp ở khu vực Cầu Hoàng Thạch cũ.
Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa ở đây kéo dài khoảng 15 – 17 phút vào đúng thời khắc giao thừa.

*Bắc Giang*

Dịp Tết Ất Mùi, tỉnh Bắc Giang sẽ bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp tại 7 điểm. Trong đó, tại TP Bắc Giang có 2 điểm bắn, 5 điểm bắn khác ở các địa phương bao gồm Lục Ngạn, Lạng Giang, Tân Yên, Hiệp Hòa, Việt Yên, mỗi điểm bắn có 45 giàn. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa khoảng 15 phút.

*Lạng Sơn*

Theo như kế hoạch, tỉnh Lạng Sơn sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp tại 11 điểm để chào đón Tết Nguyên đán Ất Mùi 2015. Trong đó, tại thành phố Lạng Sơn có 1 điểm bắn, 10 điểm còn lại nằm ở trung tâm thị trấn các huyện. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa tại điểm thành phố Lạng Sơn khoảng 15 phút, tại 10 điểm còn lại thời lượng bắn trong vòng 10 phút, bắt đầu vào lúc 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.

*Điện Biên*

UBND tỉnh Điện Biên sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp đón Tết Nguyên đán Ất Mùi tại 2 khu vực Quảng trường 7/5 (TP. Điện Biên Phủ) và trung tâm huyện Nậm Pồ. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa dự tính khoảng 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.


*Lào Cai*

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu xem pháo hoa của người dân, tạo không khí vui tươi, phấn khởi đón năm mới, thành phố Lào Cai sẽ tổ chức 2 điểm bắn pháo hoa tại khu vực phía Bắc và phía Nam thành phố. Địa điểm tổ chức dự kiến tại bãi Soi Tiền trên sông Hồng và sân vận động phường Pom Hán. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa trong khoảng 15 phút.

*Hải Phòng*

Dự kiến Hải Phòng sẽ có 13 điểm bắn pháo hoa gồm: 2 điểm tại thành phố Hải Phòng bắn tầm cao (tại bờ hồ Tam Bạc và bờ hồ An Biên) và 11 điểm tầm thấp tại các quận, huyện gồm: Hải An, Kiến An, Đồ Sơn, Dương Kinh, Kiến Thụy, An Lão, Tiên Lãng, Vĩnh Bảo, An Dương, Thủy Nguyên, Cát Hải. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa trong khoảng 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.

*Huế*

Địa điểm bắn pháo hoa Tết Âm lịch Ất Mùi 2015 tại Huế là Đại Nội. Đúng 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015, pháo hoa sẽ rực sáng trên bầu trời Đại Nội, tạo nên một cảnh sắc vô cùng tráng lệ.

*Đà Nẵng*

Tết Nguyên đán Ất Mùi 2015, thành phố Đà Nẵng sẽ tổ chức 4 địa điểm bắn bắn pháo hoa. Cụ thể, tại quận Hải Châu là trên cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi; điểm bắn tại quận Ngũ Hành Sơn là sân vận động của quận; điểm bắn tại quận Liên Chiểu là bãi đất trống trước Trung tâm Hành chính quận và điểm bắn tại huyện Hòa Vang là tại Đài Tưởng niệm của huyện.

Có tổng cộng 2.000 quả pháo chia đều cho 4 điểm bắn. Ngoài ra, tại điểm bắn trên cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi còn có thêm 100 giàn pháo tầm thấp. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa trong khoảng 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.

*Lâm Đồng*

Tỉnh Lâm Đồng sẽ bắn pháo hoa tại 3 điểm là: thành phố Đà Lạt, thành phố Bảo Lộc và huyện Đạ Huoai. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa sẽ không quá 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.

*Quảng Ngãi*

Địa điểm bắn pháo hoa Tết Âm lịch Ất Mùi 2015 tại Quảng Ngãi sẽ diễn ra tại 3 địa điểm là: quảng trường tỉnh, đường Phạm Văn Đồng và thành phố Quảng Ngãi. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa trong khoảng từ 23 giờ 10 phút đến 0 giờ 15 phút ngày 19/2/2015.

*Tây Ninh*

UBND tỉnh Tây Ninh vừa quyết định sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tại 8 điểm: Hoà Thành, Tân Châu, Tân Biên, Châu Thành, Gò Dầu, Trảng Bàng, Dương Minh Châu và thành phố Tây Ninh. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa trong khoảng 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.

*Bình Thuận*

Tỉnh Bình Thuận sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tại 8 điểm. Cụ thể như sau: Tuy Phong tổ chức tại Trung tâm Công viên văn hóa huyện (thị trấn Liên Hương), Bắc Bình bắn pháo hoa ngay thị trấn Chợ Lầu, Hàm Thuận Bắc tại Trung tâm UBND huyện, Hàm Thuận Nam tổ chức tại thị trấn Thuận Nam, Hàm Tân bắn pháo hoa trong khu vực thị trấn Tân Minh, Phú Quý tổ chức tại Trung tâm UBND huyện đảo, còn thị xã La Gi tại KDC Nguyễn Thái Học - phường Tân An. 

Riêng thành phố Phan Thiết đăng ký tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp ở 2 điểm tại cầu Lê Hồng Phong và Đồi Cát Bay Mũi Né. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa ở tỉnh thành này diễn ra trong khoảng 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ.

*Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh*

Theo dự kiến, năm nay TP. HCM sẽ có 8 điểm bắn pháo hoa mừng năm mới Ất Mùi 2015. Trong đó, 2 địa điểm chính là tòa nhà 68 tầng của Tập đoàn Bitexco (đường Hồ Tùng Mậu, Q.1) và khu vực Đầm Sen (Q.11). Các địa điểm còn lại là: hầm Thủ Thiêm (phía quận 2), trung tâm văn hóa quận 12, công viên lịch sử văn hóa dân tộc (quận 9), khu di tích Ngã Ba Giồng (huyện Hóc Môn), khu Láng Le – Bàu Cò (huyện Bình Chánh) và huyện Cần Giờ. Đặc biệt, tại điểm bắn tòa nhà Bitexco sẽ có thêm màn trình diễn ánh sáng nghệ thuật với kinh phí dự kiến lên đến khoảng 1,5 triệu USD. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa trong khoảng 15 phút, bắt đầu từ 0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015.


*Tiền Giang*

Với thời lượng bắn pháo hoa diễn ra 15 phút từ  0 giờ ngày 19/2/2015, tỉnh Tiền Giang tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp mừng Xuân Ất Mùi tại 5 điểm gồm thị xã Cai Lậy, thị xã Gò Công, thành phố Mỹ Tho, huyện Cai Lậy, huyện Chợ Gạo. 

*Vĩnh Long*

Tỉnh Vĩnh Long tổ chức lễ hội đón giao thừa và bắn pháo hoa (đêm 30 Tết) tại Quảng trường thành phố Vĩnh Long. Song song đó là những hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí mừng Đảng, mừng xuân phong phú, đa dạng. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa ở đây cũng diễn ra trong khoảng 15 phút, đúng vào thời khắc chuyển mình sang năm mới.

*Cần Thơ*

Điểm bắn pháo hoa tại Cần Thơ sẽ diễn ra tại khu nhà hàng Hoa Sứ. Ngoài ra, chương trình nghệ thuật đón giao thừa “Mừng Đảng quang vinh – mừng Xuân Ất Mùi – 2015” tại công viên Lưu Hữu Phước (lúc 18 giờ) với sự tham gia của các nghệ sĩ, ca sĩ đến từ các đoàn nghệ thuật ở TP. Cần Thơ, TP. HCM cũng là chương trình bạn không nên bỏ lỡ. Thời lượng bắn pháo hoa ở thành phố này kéo dài khoảng 15 phút.

*Cà Mau*

Tỉnh Cà Mau tổ chức 9 điểm bắn pháo hoa. Một điểm tại thành phố Cà Mau ở Quảng trường Thanh thiếu niên (đường Trần Hưng Đạo, phường 5). Những địa điểm còn lại nằm ở trung tâm 8 huyện là: Thới Bình,  Phú Tân, U Minh, Cái Nước, Năm Căn, Đầm Dơi, Ngọc Hiển, Trần Văn Thời.

----------


## hoanglan96

Đã đi Vinpearlland time city và royal chơi nhưng không biết môn trượt băng nghệ thuật ở Vinpearlland Ice Rink địa chỉ đâu vậy

----------


## hangnt

> Đã đi Vinpearlland time city và royal chơi nhưng không biết môn trượt băng nghệ thuật ở Vinpearlland Ice Rink địa chỉ đâu vậy


Thì nó nằm luôn ở trong khu royal đó bạn cứ vào đó sẽ có chỉ dẫn mà

----------

